# HF Central Machinery question



## Mark (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, I managed to shred a drive belt this afternoon. It's still running, but starting to burn up now that it is so trashed. I trimmed off the loose threads, just to keep it's profile.

In trying to avoid ordering a replacement from China, I'm wandering if anyone can enlighten me as to how belts are sold.

That is: How do I measure the belt, in order to find a suitable replacement. I figure If I can find one here in the states, I'd be set for future purchases. I don't care if the one I find comes off a lawn mower. It's basically a standard V-belt. I just don't know how to match what I have up to what is available on the market.  

Thanks in advance..


----------



## OOPS (Dec 30, 2010)

When I purchased my lathe from Harbor Freight, I asked about getting repair parts.  I was told that they have a central parts center located in California which likely will have what you need.  I purchased my lathe with an extended warranty and the number they gave me for service, should I need any, is 800-663-9978.  If this is the wrong department, they might have the phone number you need.  In any case, the closest Harbor Freight store should have the number available to you.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## cnccutter (Dec 30, 2010)

Mark I get my belts at the local Auto parts wholesaler. they have industrial belts that last an last. if you just take your belt in they will have  a measuring gauge to get the length. 

Erik


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 30, 2010)

Take off the belt and take it to an auto parts store such as AutoZone or O'Riellys and see if they can match it. Chances are they can from what info you have given.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Mark said:


> Well, I managed to shred a drive belt this afternoon. It's still running, but starting to burn up now that it is so trashed. I trimmed off the loose threads, just to keep it's profile.
> 
> In trying to avoid ordering a replacement from China, I'm wandering if anyone can enlighten me as to how belts are sold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chthulhu (Dec 31, 2010)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Try here as well; they'll have industrial belts available or can order:

Kaman Industrial Technologies  				
            	238 EXETER STREET 				
				READING, PA 19601           				
				Phone: (610) 374-4941 				
				Fax: (610) 374-8337

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]If the belt is partly shredded,  measure the OD of the two pulleys it fits, the width of the pulley  groove at the OD, and the distance between centers at both ends of the  adjustment range. That will determine every available belt that will  fit. You can call them with the information before you drive into Reading.[/FONT]


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 31, 2010)

Seconds on the auto parts stores.


----------



## KenV (Dec 31, 2010)

Note that the auto stores have the standared v-belts and some flat belts used on motor sheaves - but there are a lot of different belt formats and sizes available -- I seem to have mostly different ones than carried locally.   

If you have a conventional V belt - you may want to consider the linkbelt option -- these are a series of hard fiber links that are adjustable for length, have exceptional life, and run very quiet.   Available from the usual wood working machine sources.


----------



## penhead (Dec 31, 2010)

Just my experience, I have had to order several 'parts' for different HF machines (disk sander was the last)...and they have always shipped and been received fairly quickly (approx 1-2 weeks)...

...YMMV...


----------



## Mark (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow, Thanks so much for the responses. I'm on it... Next week. Everything is closing early today..  I may try and hit the Auto Zone on the way home. They will likely be open today.

Happy New Year to one and all!!!


----------

